# turtle lovers



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

I am wondering how many on here have turtles or want turtles. I have 2 4 month old red ear sliders. Just wondering


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

i have 2 red ear sliders that are like 20yrs old or older


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 red sliders at my uncles house because I don't have room right now. I bought them 7 years ago. Both at 12" each. Also have a 5" Fly river turtle.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I had 3 musk turtles a few years ago, LOVED them, but had to sell them due to landlord conflict (parents)...but one day i would love to have some again!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

5" Fly river turtle lover here


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I had 2 red eared sliders growing up. They were fun, but man can they bite hard.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i really want a missippi map, or razorback turtle!
had a bad experience last year, choosing a sick baby turtle from a less than satisfactory lfs and paid the price. rip moses.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

4 inch Reeves and 3 inch False Map. The Reeves is really tame while the False Map is very nippy.


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

should we start a turtle social group?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i have 10" pig nose turtle!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have 2 6" RES F & M
I'm hoping they decide to breed in the pond this year.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

3" Mississippi map
2" razorback musk
2" Malayan snail eating turtle

Had them all for close to a year now and love them.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

We have 1 - just over 3 years old - female cooter turtle


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello Turtle lovers,
I just added/started a group on BCAQUARIA 
Comunity> Social Groups> Turtle lovers


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't have as many as I used to, but, I still have a few.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

2 RES, M & F, 7" and 8.5".


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

4" Mississippi Map & 5" FRT


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

4" reeves, 3 inch false map


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

If anyone's in the market for turtles:

King Ed has baby sized RES and Mississippi/false map turtles.

Fraser Aquarium:- (had a shitty experience as always. And felt bad for their livestock as always. Wished they would just be outta business). 
Anyways, they have a few razorback musks and a gazillion RES in what can only be a 40g tank in poop filled water.

Funny story, I went in there and saw 4 REALLY cute baby turtles. Asked what breed they were. Owner replies, "they're 'ninja' turtles". I basically felt like telling him to F-off after. Lol. Did some research when I got home. They were indeed "Pink belly side neck turtles". Asking $250.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Pink belly sidenecks are one of my favorite turtles.
I've had 2 of them for about 6 years.
Just had the female into the vet today.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

^Theyre so adorable. Wanted to jump the gun and get one. BUt it grows a bit too big for my liking.


----------



## Sleepyhead (Nov 10, 2010)

I have one female alligator snapping turtle


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

YEAH the guy at fraser called them ninja turtles LOL i was like wth? i asked him three times to repeat himself haha 
the razorbacks are hella expensive too. it sucks we cant ship from the states, their turtle prices are dirt cheap


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> Funny story, I went in there and saw 4 REALLY cute baby turtles. Asked what breed they were. Owner replies, "they're 'ninja' turtles". I basically felt like telling him to F-off after. Lol. Did some research when I got home. They were indeed "Pink belly side neck turtles". Asking $250.





rave93 said:


> YEAH the guy at fraser called them ninja turtles LOL i was like wth? i asked him three times to repeat himself haha
> the razorbacks are hella expensive too. it sucks we cant ship from the states, their turtle prices are dirt cheap


After seeing the first post on here about the 'Ninja' turtles at Fraser I went to the store to have a look at them shortly after. I asked the younger guy what kind of turtles they were & he also told me ninja turtles. I politely told him that I was unfamiliar with that name & asked him if he could please tell me what their scientific name is. He said that he forgot what the scientific name is but that he would find out for me. He spent a few minutes on his phone searching & found out what the scientific name was (I can't remember now) and that they are also called Amazon River Turtles, they're not Pink Belly Sidenecks. He was really nice about it, showed me several photos, and let me read the info about them on his phone ...I thought that it was great customer service. I didn't buy one though because they grow quite large.

Sleepyhead - it would be great if you could post some photos of your Alligator Snapping Turtle here http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/its-turtle-time-29707/


----------

